# Handheld Games with Character Creation



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry if I've already got a topic like this. I forgot to check if I did or not...

I'm trying to compile a list of handheld games with character creation. I actually have a strict definition of character creation. What I mean is that for a game to have character creation, in my eyes, it must follow these rules:

It cannot be a game where all you do to create your character is pick a premade face, hair (in some games), an outfit (in some games), the colors, etc. In this kind of thing you ARE creating a character, but it's not a unique character as there are few potential looks to choose from. Games that fit this definition include, but aren't limited to: The Sims, The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind, Ragnarok Odyssey, Phantasy Star 0
It cannot be a game where all you do to create your character is pick a class/character, gender, and (in some games) choose the color scheme their armor/clothing will be rendered in. You aren't really creating a character in this sense, as all you're doing is picking something that has already been created and choosing a unique color for them to appear in so you can differentiate them from the other characters in the game. Games that fit this definition include, but aren't limited to: Soma Bringer, Seiken Densetsu 3, SaGa 2: Hihou Densetsu - Goddess of Destiny, 7th Dragon, James Cameron's Avatar: The Game (360 version)
It cannot be a game where the character creation only applies to a side mode of the game rather than the main mode. Games that fit this definition include, but are not limited to: Ragnarok DS
It cannot be a game where your custom character's face is not easily seen/discernible despite being visible on-screen. Games that fit this definition include, but are not limited to: every game with character creation on GBA
The game must offer a good range of options to choose from, if not option sliders.
Anyway, here are the handheld games that I know of that would actually count as having character creation by the definition above:

Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow
ClaDun: This is an RPG
ClaDun X2
Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies
Drawn to Life
Drawn to Life: The Next Chapter
Drawn to Life: Spongebob Squarepants Edition
Kira Kira Pop Princess
LittleBigPlanet PSP
LittleBigPlanet Vita
Modnation Racers
MySims
Phantasy Star Portable
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Pop Town
Reality Fighters
Scribblenauts Unlimited
The Sims 3
SoulCalibur: Broken Destiny
Spore Creatures
Tales of the World: Radiant Mythology 3
Treasure World
Can anyone think of any more?


----------



## FailName (Feb 26, 2015)

There's the Phantasy Star Portable games on the PSP. I know you listed Phantasy Star Zero as a type of game you don't want, but there's a lot more customization in them compared to just being able to pick the color of your clothes and your choice of hat like in Zero. 

There's also the God Eater games, Valhalla Knights games, Monster Hunter, and I would think the rest of the Radiant Mythology games besides 3 too.

Everything you equip is visible on your character in ZHP, but you can't really customize the character himself. You can only switch him out with some cameos from light novels, so I don't know if it would count.

On the DS, I can think of Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow, Kira Kira Pop Princess, and its sequel Pop Town.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 26, 2015)

Animal crossing new leaf and ds


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 27, 2015)

FailName said:


> There's also the God Eater games, Valhalla Knights games, Monster Hunter, and I would think the rest of the Radiant Mythology games besides 3 too.


Actually, no. God Eater, Monster Hunter (as far as I can see, anyway...not an expert on Monster Hunter), and Radiant Mythology 1 and 2 (as far as I can see for 2, anyway) all only allow a choice of faces, and not individual parts of the face...




RevPokemon said:


> Animal crossing new leaf and ds


Those don't count because the game doesn't let you choose what your face looks like, even though you can cheat and use a face guide to do that anyway.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey there, Sora... long time. A couple ideas for your list:

Treasure world - something like a thousand options, maybe more
Scribblenauts Unlimited - you can turn Maxwel into anything and make him wear thousands of clothes


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 27, 2015)

you specify some rules for character creation and yet you include Little Big Planet on the list where every custom option is predefined and you can't alter the proportions of your sackboy/girl.

anyway, here is what comes to my mind:
Reality Fighters. fit your needs, but I don't know if is worthy of being in the list(shitty game).
Smackdown vs Raw. has a few installments on PSP and DS but IDK if the character creation bit is present in said versions.
Soul Calibur: Broken Destiny. character creation is present as in other installments, you can create your own character or edit the existing fighters.
Modnation Racers. the PSP and Vita installments let you customize your mod(in-game avatar) and kart to (almost on the PSP) the same extent than the PS3 version.

that is what I remember and possibly you have a very complete list now as custom character creation to that extent on portables is quite rare for the lack of power of them.

EDIT: oops, forgot about Modnations.


----------



## Arras (Feb 27, 2015)

Drawn to Life (lol)


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 2, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> you specify some rules for character creation and yet you include Little Big Planet on the list where every custom option is predefined and you can't alter the proportions of your sackboy/girl.


 If you notice, my specifications also include 'tons and tons of predefined options'. I mean, you have a crapload of options in LBP to make a character, even on LBP PSP.



MarkDarkness said:


> Scribblenauts Unlimited - you can turn Maxwel into anything and make him wear thousands of clothes


 Not entirely sure how in-depth it is (I don't mess with the custom item/character/etc creator and don't even know if you can apply such things to yourself), but I'll throw it in just in case.


----------



## zeello (Apr 4, 2015)

PSP:
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Lord of Arcana

Vita:
Ragnarok Odyssey
Ragnarok Odyssey Ace
Soul Sacrifice

sports games *crowd groans*
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 07 (and probably every Tiger Woods PGA Tour game)
MLB 12 The Show (and probably every MLB The Show game)

EDIT: Okay I'm surprised you mention Ragnarok only to say it doesn't count. I'm trying to figure out what counts then. I guess for it to count you have to be able to adjust height and body fat? So basically presets = doesn't count, whereas sliders = does count?

Then I guess none of the games I mentioned count, except the sports games (noooo!!)

It's been a while since I played Lord of Arcana so I can't remember how in-depth its character creator is.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2015)

I thought MySims used presets?


----------



## zeello (Apr 4, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I thought MySims used presets?


doh, turns out one of OP's criteria is that you have to be able to choose individual parts of the face.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2015)

zeello said:


> one of OP's criteria is that you have to be able to choose individual parts of the face.


 
Ah, right. It's been a while since I've played MySims.


----------

